# "Read ssl.gstatic.com"- what does this mean ?



## Grizzly

I've had a lot of problems accessing or negotiating round MHF all day. All other sites are fine.

About 75% of tries result in a blank screen with the message:

Read ssl.gstatic.com

in the bottom left hand side of the bar below the screen. This does not go away and I have to go back to the MHF icon on my desktop and try again- and again- until eventually I get the site or give up.

Is is my computer (PC/Windows 7/ Mozilla Firefox) or what ?

G


----------



## RedSonja

Same here Grizzly. I Get the same message as well.

MHF Is the only site that I have problems with.

Sonja


----------



## artona

Are you using internet explorer


----------



## RedSonja

No

Im using Firefox on Windows Vista.


----------



## artona

Its all a bit above me but I do know its a security warning and is something to do with mixed content.

The mac shows what happens as you access a site and the ssl.gstatic does flash up but it accepts it. I think you have to accept mixed contemt sites or something along those lines.

I might be talking a load of rubbish, I am trying to remember back to a problem I had elsewhere. Hope it gives you a clue as to what to look for in sorting out the problem


----------



## JeanLuc

It's to do with Google offloading certain kinds of content to other sites in order to speed up browsing. I presume your Firefox settings are detecting this as an attempt by MHF to redirect you somewhere else - a potentially dangerous situation since this is what malicious sites sometimes do. You may have to amend your trusted sites information in Firefox preferences.

See this explanation: http://superuser.com/questions/64716/what-is-gstatic-com


----------



## nukeadmin

Sonya and Grizzly are you still getting this ?
In new office we are on slower internet connection than previously but its ok here ?


----------



## Grizzly

nukeadmin said:


> Sonya and Grizzly are you still getting this ?
> In new office we are on slower internet connection than previously but its ok here ?


Fingers crossed- 11.15 am Monday and just logged on but so far with no repeat of the message.

I'll keep monitoring today. Yesterday was the first time I've ever seen it.

Thanks

G


----------



## Grizzly

Doh ! Spoke too soon. Immediately after that last post I went to my inbox and clicked on the link to reply to a post about clean motorhomes and got the Read ssl. gstatic. com message again and a blank screen.

I've read Jean-Luc's link above but, to be honest, don't actually understand a lot of it and am not sure what to do to apply any fix to my computer. My computer has been advising me about a Java update for ages now which I have resisted as last time it bunged everything up, but perhaps that might help.

Will give it a try....

G


----------



## waz

It happened to me last week but cleared its self before I could do any thing about it.

Waz


----------



## Grizzly

waz said:


> It happened to me last week but cleared its self before I could do any thing about it.
> 
> Waz


That's good news. I'm still getting it every now and then- especially when I try to post anything or use a link from an e-mail.

Let's see if this goes.....

G


----------



## geraldandannie

The connection seems to be Firefox (both Grizzly and Sonja are using it).

Is there an update available? Have you tried using a different browser? Google Chrome is a good browser.

Gerald


----------



## RedSonja

Funnily enough if I click to see the last post in this thread it happens but if I click on the post and start at the begining then it dosent.

Weird


----------



## RedSonja

Its getting so bad now Im giving up. Its only on this site that it happens. Not sure why.

Sonja


----------



## waz

geraldandannie said:


> The connection seems to be Firefox (both Grizzly and Sonja are using it).
> 
> Is there an update available? Have you tried using a different browser? Google Chrome is a good browser.
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald, I use chrome when I got the problem. I was getting exasperated when for no reason it just cleared its self.

Waz


----------



## Grizzly

I've just installed updates of everything that my computer is grizzling about- AVG, JAva, Firefox and Windows. The problem with MHF is still there however.

Like Sonja there are -sometimes- ways round it. If I make a post it hangs straight away so I have to go to my desktop, start up MHF via the icon there and that seems to give the extra " oomph" to get the hanging post to upload. 

G


----------



## nukeadmin

so strange as to why it is just you two, hmmmm what internet connection speed are you both on ?


----------



## Grizzly

nukeadmin said:


> so strange as to why it is just you two, hmmmm what internet connection speed are you both on ?


Looks like waz has had the problem too Dave.

Our nominal speed is 10 Mbits/sec with Virgin and this does not vary much.

It is a new problem- ie started last Saturday - and I've not seen it before. I'd not made any changes to my system - other than the fact that we'd been away for 2 weeks so it was all switched off during that time. My OH, using a Mac with Safari, does not have any such problems.

G


----------



## RedSonja

Yes we are Virgins as well :lol: 

Dont know why but it is only this site. 

Gerald I will give it a go on Chrome and see if there is any difference.

Sonja


----------



## RedSonja

UPDATE

I dont have the problem on Chrome. In fact MHF whizz's about on it. However I dont like Chrome and hardly ever use it.

It could then be a firefox problem?

Sonja


----------



## Grizzly

RedSonja said:


> UPDATE
> 
> However I dont like Chrome and hardly ever use it.
> 
> It could then be a firefox problem?
> 
> Sonja


Sonja...why don't you like Chrome ? I've never seen it in use and would like to change to something. I have huge issues with IE ( always failing, even though am now on IE9) and Firefox looks like it is not dealing with MHF.

Does Chrome have security issues ? When last I heard about it Firefox was supposed to be most secure and IE had problems.

G


----------



## Jezport

I use Firefox 5 on Win XP and it is fine. 

Are the people who are having issues on the latest version of Firefox?

I use Norton Anti virus, It may be AVG that is causing the issues


----------



## lindyloot

I've had it come up just now, I am using the latest version of Fire fox and my op is vista. I had to close down firefox and re start it all is ok at the mo Lin


----------



## nukeadmin

do u have a security program installed Lin ? avg ?


----------



## Grizzly

I do have AVG and don't like it. I used to use Sophos and that was excellent...think I might go back to that.

I'm going to install Chrome when the Valium has taken action...( :wink: )

G


----------



## lindyloot

I have AVG on the laptop with vista (work one) I have xp with avast on the home one both have latest versions of firefox and both use bt for broadband. I have not noticed it happening on home laptop but will keep an eye out just incase


----------



## Grizzly

I'm not counting my chickens _just _ yet but I changed to Chrome this morning and the problem has not come back.

Thanks Gerald...it looks like it might have been something in Firefox.

G


----------



## geraldandannie

Grizzly said:


> Thanks Gerald...it looks like it might have been something in Firefox.


Fingers crossed for you, G.

I love Chrome - I use it all the time (on Mac). It's fast and reliable, using it for MHF and other normal stuff, and high security stuff too like banking and the like.

Gerald


----------



## locovan

I love Chrome to very fast and efficient. I also like Gerald do banking etc etc.
Firefox had my Facebook playing around -no probs now Im on Chrome


----------



## RedSonja

I can only read MHF properly on Chrome. As I said before I dont like it very much - Yes it is faster but well I just cant find my way around chrome. Maybe I need a tutorial?

Its obviously a firefox problem then?

Sonja


----------



## Grizzly

RedSonja said:


> Its obviously a firefox problem then?
> 
> Sonja


Looks like it Sonja. I'm still here.

G


----------



## artona

I wonder if its a problem with the firefox clashing with something else on your computers. 

If you are not worried about losing firefox then its problem solved of course


----------

